# Blow Dryer



## GoldenSail

Inexpensive but good? I have an air force metro and it is all I need and not as pricey as some of the high end ones.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo

The Kool Dry dryer ($ 350) is lightweight, powerful enough to get the job done quickly, variable speeds, and can be used at shows or at home without worrying about blowing a fuse:
http://www.chrissystems.com/kool_dry_dryer.htm

I love my K9111 and it doesn't blow any fuses at my house but it is heavy to lug to shows and it *may* blow a fuse at shows. Quite a bit more expensive than the Kool Dry. I keep it in my grooming room - it never goes to shows as I like the Kool Dry better as it is lightweight. 

Honestly, I would spend the extra money on the Kool Dry vs. any other lower end dryer as you will find over time that they just take way too long to actually dry a goldens coat properly for the show ring. As a touch up dryer at shows - sure - but for getting the job done - go with the Kool Dry. It can be used at home and the show.

And it is wonderful for introducing puppies to the dryer as you can adjust the amount of air with the control knob! So you don't blow them off the grooming table!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I'll second the Air Force Metro. You can find them for less money at www.petedge.com.


----------



## gabbys mom

I have a Kool Dry. It's cut my blow drying time in half from what it was with a cheaper dryer. That thing is powerful.


----------



## bla89

I have order the kool dry and can't wait to get it, because i am tired of the wet dog smell in my apartment after cleaning my dog.


----------



## K9-Design

I have a Metro (lil orange monster) that is almost 20 years old and still works. A few years ago the switch broke, I thought it was a gonner but $20 later at the vacuum repair shop and it was good as new, plus a new filter and hose. 
After that I bought the Kool Dry (blue box). I like the variable speed. It is slightly stronger than the Metro on HI. But if I were to suggest and buy another, I would get another Metro. It was not worth over double the price for the Kool Dry. It has been a good dryer but I feel expensive for what it offers.


----------



## jwemt81

We just ordered a Metro last week. It should be here within a few days and I can't wait to try it. We have just been using just a regular blow dryer, but it was taking forever, so we finally broke down and bought the Metro.


----------



## bla89

We got the kool dry and I can't wait to give my big boy a bath and blow him dry. I am just excited to see the fluffied golden for a day.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo

We will need pictures of the fluffed golden for a day!! Enjoy your new Kool Dry - you will LOVE it!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

jwemt81 said:


> We just ordered a Metro last week. It should be here within a few days and I can't wait to try it. We have just been using just a regular blow dryer, but it was taking forever, so we finally broke down and bought the Metro.


Which model did you get? Or- anyone that has the Metro-which one? There seems to be a few options!

I'd like to get one this summer so that our pup can get used to it from a young age.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Amazon.com has the Metro commander series dryers eligible for the super savers free shipping. The prices are competitive and there's no tax.

I just bought the Metro commander 3 and figure I saved at least $25 on the shipping alone.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo

The Metro Commander (2 speed) has only 4 amps. The Kool Dry starts out with 2 -3 amps with it's variable speed and at full speed the amps is 9.6. That is more than double the amps of the Metro. With a goldens coat, you will save time and money by spending it upfront on a good dryer that will cut the drying time and your electric bill!

Right now until the end of June, check out this offer on a Kool Dry dryer:
http://www.showdogstore.com/chris-christensen-kool-dry-dog-dryer.aspx

They send you a $ 50 gift certificate in the mail!


----------



## mylissyk

I was also wondering which Metro model everyone has?


----------

